# Almost 2 Years



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Just thought I would stop in here baby girl since it will be 2 years in a few weeks since you left for the Rainbow Bridge. Still miss you and have your picture on my desk and you tag on my keychain to rub. :wub:

Every so often I pull out the video of you playing in the snow the winter before you left. There are so many things I wished I had done better for you. 

Sometimes I whisper in your new brothers ear that I will keep my promise and try even harder to be an even better fur parent and try to learn more. So far so good. He is quite the handful compared to your quiet nature. 

I still wish I had a do-over and maybe we could have seen the cancer earlier, that maybe I should have held on longer. 

But some things I cannot change. 

I still love you baby girl. :wub:

RIP till we meet again.:angel:


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

This brought tears to my eyes! RIP Binky!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She was so beautiful, and she will be waiting for you at the bridge someday, and she will be even more beautiful then. Continue to run free sweet girl, run free.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I feel your pain I wish I could have a do over with my warrior when he was alive. His been dead for 3 years and I still miss him with every breath I me.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ohmygosh, what a stunningly beautiful girl. bless your heart binky, rest in peace.

vegasresident, i am so very sorry for your great loss.


----------

